# What Do You Roll With



## C-CAT (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm partial to the Glass Cellulose papers. Used Zig-Zag original's for years. 
Use the Raw papers when these days when I run out of the Glass papers


----------



## ismann (Mar 7, 2020)

I've always used RAW 1-1/4 papers.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 7, 2020)

I like RAWS but they're a bit slippery. Lately I've been rolling with Organic hemp Zig Zags with a RAW tip. Tips were a great idea. RAW makes a tip that is cone shaped (fold yourself) which helps roll a nice looking cone.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 7, 2020)

Never tried the tips, I'll look for some.


----------



## Budnarly (Mar 7, 2020)

I roll my own cigars so I use part of a cigar wrapper leaf to roll with.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 7, 2020)

I just use the Blue Kingsize Rizla. I’ve used the same papers for about 13 years now.


----------



## OskiBoi420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Raw kingsize 100% recommended!!!


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 7, 2020)

Bob Marley extra long papers
Raw fold up filters
Raw kind size roller
Bob marley papers are the only ones my asthma can handle. Raw papers fuck my chest up bad.


----------



## HolyAngel (Mar 7, 2020)

man I cannot stand raw's. most overhyped garbage papers I've ever used.

Can't go wrong with zigzag's, or J.O.B.'s. Lately I've really been enjoying the green hemp zipzag papers, never runs and tastes a little smoother and even less like paper.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 7, 2020)

Anyone using the Cellulose Clear Papers (Glass) ? Been using them almost exclusively for 2 to 3 years. Sometimes hard to find, so I buy 10 packs at a time


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 7, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Anyone using the Cellulose Clear Papers (Glass) ? Been using them almost exclusively for 2 to 3 years. Sometimes hard to find, so I buy 10 packs at a time


I've tried a few kinds before and some of them were ok. I always questioned how good smoking that much of whatever that stuff was and thought of them more as a novelty thing for random occasions.

I buy big 25 of 50 packs at a time. I have little bitch lungs. The BMs are the only thing that I can handle smoking several Js a day with.


Amazon Sign-In


----------



## etruthfx (Mar 7, 2020)

I think i'll be alone on this one but I smoke almost exclusively white owls


----------



## HolyAngel (Mar 8, 2020)

etruthfx said:


> I think i'll be alone on this one but I smoke almost exclusively white owls


I used to do white owls and swisher's, even wraps. My favorite was a green leaf honey dutch master, but it's been years since I've even seen one of those


----------



## etruthfx (Mar 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> I used to do white owls and swisher's, even wraps. My favorite was a green leaf honey dutch master, but it's been years since I've even seen one of those


I hate to say I do enjoy the nicotine buzz just a little bit. I don't smoke cigarettes though, blunt wraps are the only source. Lately I've been thinking about wrapping up some thai-stick cannagars for a personal delicacy


----------



## shzbt (Mar 8, 2020)

White Zig Zags for me. I like to try new ones but always come back to these. Easy to roll and they burn nice.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 8, 2020)

Used them for years! I roll them so they just barely wrap around.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> man I cannot stand raw's. most overhyped garbage papers I've ever used.


+1. Raws are fucking terrible and the dude that owns the company is a fucking clown. Raw papers are thick and harsh. 
I prefer Elements or any ultra-thin rice paper. If you burn a blank sheet of rolling paper and compare the residual ash left behind, elements leave way less ash than Raws. 

Also, those clear papers are gross as fuck...they were popular like 12 years ago, but they are mostly a novelty and don't taste good or burn better than regular paper.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 8, 2020)

IMO the clear papers haven't any taste. I've used Elements actually have some and I do like how thin they are. One of the reasons I used Original Zig - Zags for many years, although the Elements are super thin. I see your points on the Raws, I still enjoy smoking bud with them


----------



## steve870 (Mar 9, 2020)

i use cigarette tubes with a top-o-matic injecting machine. I usually punch a hole through the filter using a nail


----------



## CapollaLabs (Mar 12, 2020)

Elements and trip paper


----------



## booms111 (Mar 12, 2020)

JOB French lights 1.25 is my go to. Hate RAW brand, they never ever burn right


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Mar 12, 2020)

My hands... but I like element papers, then draws. Then kind of whatever gets the job done.


----------



## HippieonaHarley (Mar 13, 2020)

Zig Zag White single wides but would go back to club ungummed in a heartbeat if had access.


----------



## quirk (Mar 13, 2020)

3 ply Charmin and I've got plenty.


----------



## myvoy (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't roll often so tend to use whatever I have around but recently a friend brought over some King Palms. They weren't bad but little pricey


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

Panama


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

HippieonaHarley said:


> Zig Zag White single wides but would go back to club ungummed in a heartbeat if had access.








Club Archives


Some smokers insist upon the Club brand. Others never leave home without a pack. Regardless of your stance, these timeless papers will definitely fit in to any regimen. With their classic, un-gummed design, these silky smooth papers are beautifully designed for the elegant roll-your-own...




www.rollingpaperdepot.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

grabbed this

my favorites are zigzag ultrathin


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Mar 28, 2020)

For real though, its these or raw/elements.



https://www.advantageservice.net/images/EZ-Wet-Mango.jpg



Been using them since day 1.


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 1, 2020)

Headband Bomb


----------



## C-CAT (May 5, 2020)

Choose your weapon!


----------



## C Cat (Jun 30, 2020)

Raw!


----------



## C Cat (Jun 30, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Choose your weapon!View attachment 4556010


Great name bahahaha


----------



## Moldy (Jun 30, 2020)

OCB thins (long) and Element, standard and/or long. Orange Zig Zags if can't find the first two.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

I mostly use RAW cones because I'm a lazy pleb who can't be arsed with making old-school joints LMAO. For whem I'm actually rollin', I just use Zig-Zags or OCB papes.


----------



## C-CAT (Jul 20, 2020)

I've been using the Elements lately, unless I'm rolling a log then back to the Glass Cellulose


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 2, 2020)

Usually these rizlas because they are so easily available, cheap and often large enough. Usually i buy RAW if i buy king size papers, but im not too picky. I prefer bongs and also have a vapo. But usually i prefer joints over vaping, but often end up vaping between joints or if i dont care to roll or have an opportunity to roll or i want to be more stealthy with smoking(vaping).







These shine papers are the best, but expensive as hell and not the easiest to roll.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 2, 2020)

raw and bong rips, 99%


----------



## ethanjones (Aug 18, 2020)

RAW Papers all the way ! There is no other brand that gives such versatility and options!


----------



## MrMeowgi (Sep 6, 2020)

Element rice papers or backwoods cigars


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 15, 2020)

Tahoe OG Cellulose Bomb and on bat is the Bud of Problem Cookies shown.


----------



## DragonBear (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 20, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Tahoe OG Cellulose Bomb and on bat is the Bud of Problem Cookies shown.View attachment 4685185View attachment 4685185


Clear papers, I remember those. I could never get them to fully seal, but I do have an issue with drooling on papers too much.


----------



## Charleneg (Sep 21, 2020)

Today feels like a day I wanna pump. That same lemon haze I got last week. I'ma hit ma plug


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 21, 2020)

etruthfx said:


> I think i'll be alone on this one but I smoke almost exclusively white owls


They have a diff taste I used to use the outer leafe


----------

